# Cha-Cha Kidded!



## Sweet Gum Minis

Cha-Cha is on day 135 and Hallelujah is on 134 technically. Yes I was a looney toon and bred them for the 23rd & 24th.

Cha-Cha (Buttin'Heads Too Contredanse x Better Blues HR Anna's Zeus) is bred to Crescendo (Buttin'Heads Tachauna x SGM S Faith's Revelation) and this will be his first babies. I really want to get a doeling. Cha-Cha is bigger than last time. She wasn't showing at all as a first freshener and had a single doeling (Jitterbug). Here she is from this morning...

























Hallelujah (Caesar's Villa P Faith x Caesar's Villa P Stedman *S) is bred to River (MCH/CH J-Nels ER Dumplin x Rosasharn's SS Sequoia *S). Its a repeat breeding. She had twin boys in Feb '09 so I'm hoping for a girl this go around. They were really nice boys too. Great confirmation but she was a FF so I neutered them. 

























Hope the does keep coming! I also hope it warms up before they kid. At least they're calling for more stable temps around the beginning of next week and we shouldn't see any babies for at least 2 weeks. Hallelujah kidded on 145 as a FF and that would be Tuesday the 19th and Cha-Cha kidded on 148 as a FF so that would be Thurs the 21st for her. Hope its clear and warm! ray:


----------



## SterlingAcres

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 135*

Fingers crossed for :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: Good luck! They're gorgeous


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 135*

Thank you! I just want happy healthy babies and easy deliveries in my girls. Doelings would be icing on the cake.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 135*

Looking good. :thumb: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 135*

Nice baby bellies and cute udders springing too! ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 135*

Keep up up-dated & be sure to post pics of the babies when they arrive!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 135*

coming along very nice.... :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 135*

Nice does, can't wait to see what comes from it. PICS PICS PICS :leap: :clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 135*

I can't wait too!!!! Suppose to really warm back up later this week and I'm so looking forward to that!


----------



## liz

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 135*

Very pretty girls!! I hope you get :kidred: :kidred: from both of them.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 135*

Thanks! That would be awesome!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 145*

Cha-Cha is on 145 today and Hallelujah is on 144. Last year Hallelujah kidded on 146 so if she does that again this year we will have babies on Wednesday! Cha-Cha kidded on 148 last year so that would be Thursday for her.

Cha-Cha, she has definitely dropped. I think a single for sure...









Hallelujah...


----------



## SterlingAcres

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 145*

:stars: Soon!!!! Good luck


----------



## SDK

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 145*

oooooo!!! babies sooon! i bet you can hardly wait.. i've seen the pics of hallie's udder last year and it was gorgeous!!!can't wait to see this years!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 145*

Oh yeah- babies soon!

Hallelujah looks mighty posty! I bet that udder fills up soon too!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 145*

babies...babies... :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 145*

Thanks! Me too! Can't wait to see all these udders full!

I surely can't wait to see what we get from them. Cha-Cha was looking so much more round before and she dropped so she looks open almost! Still has her little udder under there. Hope its a girl at least. I'd like to keep a couple Crescendo doelings.

Hallelujah is really round and deep bodied just like her dam so I think she could possibly have triplets in there. Hoping for a girl too. She had twin boys last year. A girl would be great.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 145*

Hallelujah has no ligaments. Maybe she'll do the same as last year and kid by 11AM tomorrow. That would be great.  Cha-Cha is the same so far, no babies for her yet.


----------



## liz

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 145*

Oh I hope you are right! Come on Hallelujah!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 145*

I haven't been down just yet to check, but I think her udder looks bigger from the ariel camera angle. She's eating hay right now but was sleeping. Hallelujah was really relaxed last year up till pushing and then she didn't yell hardly at all when kidding. She was like an old pro. So I think she is close. I'll update once I have a chance to go down and see her.  I think its the day!!!


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 147*

:leap: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Cha-Cha & Hallelujah Day 147*

Still waiting. She's obviously not going to make the 11AM prediction I had. lol I'm waiting on my lunch to cook and then I'm going to eat. Been watching her and she's pretty much normal. Rooting through the bedding, eating hay. Lay down for a bit and then chew cud etc. Just waiting...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Hallelujah - no ligaments day 147, Cha-Cha day 148*

Here's a pic from 11 this morning...









She's got some discharge now, udder is strutted looking and her rump is mush. I think we're getting closer!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Hallelujah - no ligaments day 147, Cha-Cha day 148*

Wow ....has she tried to push?

She sure has a bubble look there... check inside with a clean finger and she if she has a kid in the birth canal.... or is open... :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Hallelujah - no ligaments day 147, Cha-Cha day 148*

No, she hasn't been pushing at all thus far. She has been swollen like that for a couple days. She does seem a bit more uncomfortable now though, maybe she's starting to have some contractions.


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Hallelujah - no ligaments day 147, Cha-Cha day 148*

Can't wait to see more babies!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Hallelujah - no ligaments day 147, Cha-Cha day 148*

then it sounds like...she is just real close.... but not quite there.... but babies real soon... :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Hallelujah - no ligaments day 147, Cha-Cha day 148*

She's got a string of goo hanging and is obviously having contractions now. Still not the super strong ones yet but she's not able to get comfy laying so she's standing through it all. I see her hunch up some and her tail go up over her back every so often.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Hallelujah - no ligaments day 147, Cha-Cha day 148*

oh I hate the waiting part


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Hallelujah - no ligaments day 147, Cha-Cha day 148*

Is it clear like and amber color tube looking ? :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Hallelujah - no ligaments day 147, Cha-Cha day 148*

Don't know, I'm watching on the camera. Contractions are getting stronger and more frequent.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Hallelujah - no ligaments day 147, Cha-Cha day 148*

sweet


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Hallelujah - no ligaments day 147, Cha-Cha day 148*

yay!!! Babies soon!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Hallelujah - no ligaments day 147, Cha-Cha day 148*

Any Babies yet?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Hallelujah - no ligaments day 147, Cha-Cha day 148*

:leap: Hallelujah kidded!!!! Triplets!!!! She was busy pushing so I was about to go down but hubby got home with dinner. Since she was still taking breaks between pushes I decided to woof down dinner really quick. Inhaled the food and went down because I thought I saw a foot or bubble. Got down there and she gave me the look. LOL The babies are coming look. So I got stuff put out and grabbed a bucket and parked myself beside her while she pushed again. Bubble, popped bubble and waited. Pushed and there came another bubble, popped the bubble. Saw a nose so I inserted a finger and felt no feet. Stuck more fingers in and still felt no feet. I went up to my knuckles and finally felt the tip of a hoof. She pushed and the head was out so I worked around it trying to find the feet. No feet so I just pulled on her next contraction and out slid kid #1 a beautiful buckskin. Worked on getting its airway clear. Put it in front of Hallelujah and my hubby asked what it was. So I lifted the tail, then lifted the back leg. A buckling. Starting this kidding off just like last year. Last year she had a broken buckskin moonspotted buckling first then a gold and white moonspotted buckling. I can't tell yet if he has moonspots. As soon as I handed him to the towel in front of Hallelujah she was pushing again. This time I saw two hind feet. Let her get up to the hips out and then I pulled it all the way out. Cleared its face and airway. Gold and white kid and I put it in front of Hallelujah and lift its tail. Yay a doeling! She's almost marked just like Hallelujah only she has obvious moonspots! I wondered if we maybe done at this point but she didn't give me much time to think about it because she started pushing again. Two front feet and a nose so I pulled when its head was clear and cleaned it off. This kid too is gold and white but marked almost identical to Hallelujah's littermate brother Revelation. Put it in front of Hallelujah and checked and its a boy too. So not bad. At least this year she gave me a girl. I repeated this breeding in hopes of one. The two gold kids are covered in dark chocolate moonspots and the buckskin I can't tell yet. She did a supberb job of kidding and is a great mother as always. Her udder had gotten even bigger before she kidded. She's exhausted. She hasn't passed the placenta just yet but I did bounce to make sure she was done. Shew! Yay!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded! Cha-Cha day 148*

Congrats on healthy babies! Glad you got your doeling! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded! Cha-Cha day 148*

Here's a link to pictures...
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=12469


----------



## liz

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded! Cha-Cha day 148*

Congrats Ashley!!! Good job Hallelujah on giving up a doeling!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded! Cha-Cha day 148*

:leap: :thumbup: congrats..


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded! Cha-Cha day 148*

:stars: Thanks!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded! Cha-Cha day 148*

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded! Cha-Cha day 148*

Cha-cha's on day 150 now right? 
Can't wait to see more babies!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded! Cha-Cha day 148*

Yes thanks for asking about her. She is due today, day 150 and this morning she looked the same ol'. Not much going on.

However this evening at feeding she has no ligaments and her whole rump is mushy!!!! Yay!!! So she's in her stall like usual for the night and we've moved the camera to watch her overnight. Babies soon!


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Cha-Cha has no ligaments!*

Soo funny that I was just looking at this topic and thinking I wonder how she's doing and you posted this... here's to a safe easy kidding! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Cha-Cha has no ligaments!*

I don't know how long she's been without ligaments. She had them this AM but between 8:30AM and 7PM she lost them and went super mushy. So probably tonight. I'm going to be up a while I guess. LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Cha-Cha has no ligaments!*

ohboy i hate the night watching


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Cha-Cha has no ligaments!*

Me too, but alas it happens. I've been pretty lucky that the majority don't do the middle of the night births. Cha must be one that does.


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Cha-Cha has no ligaments!*

All of my does except for one have kidded around 10:00 pm to 3:00 AM and that's 8 does! 
Those stinkers make sure they have you in full zombie mode before kidding.


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Cha-Cha has no ligaments!*

Hope things are going well...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Cha-Cha has no ligaments!*

:leap: We went down to feed since she looked to be pushing (standing). When we got down we fed everyone and she didn't touch her food, I didn't really expect her to either. We cleaned out her stall and freshly bed it and put her back. She was pushing the whole time after being put back. Saw a bubble so I got the towels out and ready and waited and watched. Bubble popped so I went in her stall and saw two feet. Then a nose with the two feet and it was no time and she pushed the whole kid out. I thought it was buckskin at birth but as I cleaned it off with Cha-Cha's help I discovered its actually a chamoisee. She did a supberb job of kidding and I was so glad it was so easy for her. She did all of it standing. LOL I cleaned the face off and checked the bottom and its a girl. Yay! For now I'm keeping her. I'll be deciding soon whether or not Cha is staying or if I sell the doeling. I don't think I'll be able to keep both so we'll see. I've taken two simple pics just after being born. I'll get better ones later today...


----------



## jdgray716

Beautiful, just beautiful. Congrats on the new lil one.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Thank you. What is the story with the threads? I have to look in 3 sections each time I come to find my thread. Guess its because the first time I was waiting on her to kid and this time she did kid. The time before that was because of the changes I guess.


----------



## BetterBuckskins

Congrats! :stars: :kidred: arty:


----------



## Idahodreamer

Congrats! She's beautiful!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Thank you! Working on new pics...


----------



## AlaskaBoers

aww congrats! and all standing up!


----------



## myfainters

Congrats! She's very pretty!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

Congrats,she's pretty


----------



## farmergal

Congrats! They are so beautiful and it was really fun reading the stories of the births, felt like I was there 

Question -- when you say that you worked on getting the airways clear, or cleared the airways, what did you do exactly? I'm new to this and expecting my first kids in a couple weeks. I know that some people hang them upside down by their hind legs, and other people talk about using aspirators from the drug store... but what exactly did you do for your little nigis?


----------



## StaceyRosado

Sweet Gum Minis said:


> Thank you. What is the story with the threads? I have to look in 3 sections each time I come to find my thread. Guess its because the first time I was waiting on her to kid and this time she did kid. The time before that was because of the changes I guess.


congrats on the doe - wow only one!

as to the moving of everything -- we still seeing how it works to move it to the birth announcement area after the Waiting room to keep it streamlined --- not sure yet if we will do that for every thread as it could get tedious


----------



## SterlingAcres

Congrats! She's gorgeous


----------



## KW Farms

VERY pretty!! Congrats on a healthy kid, healthy mom, and an easy delivery!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

When I clear the airway I wipe their face off immediately with a towel to remove the goo then I use my 'snot sucker' for lack of a better term. Actually I do think their called aspirators, anyway to suck as much goo out of their mouths as possible. They will sneeze automatically to clean out their noses so I let them do that. I just like their faces to be clean so they can breath easily. I often stick my fingers in their mouth to make sure the goo is out.

Thanks Stacey. I think I've figured out the forums now.


----------



## toth boer goats

How adorable...congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## redneck_acres

congrats on the new little doeling! My kidding season has yet to begin. But so far it looks like i'll have mostly twins this year-unless there's a hidden triplet somewhere along the way.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Thanks!

Yeah, I've had single, triplets, single so far. Fuchsia's always good for more than one so that's good. If she's that huge and has a single I'll be shocked! I'll also be shocked if there's more than one doe in there too. She's huge as always but I actually think she's every so slightly smaller this year so I think triplets. Anna and Secrets both look like twins at least. Raven, Gwen and Mariposa and all my FF I expect singles from. Hope I'm wrong on some of them, I prefer at least twins to singles.


----------



## sweetgoats

What a doll she is. Congratulations.

I use the aspirator also, but I also grab them by their back feet and hang them upside down and swing them to help bring up anything they might of aspirated.


----------

